
Biotech Startup School - aaavl2821
https://www.baybridgebio.com/biotech-startup-school.html
======
tito
Looking good, Richard! Hop on this thread and join the discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21408415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21408415)

EDIT: looks like you're already there. Nice work! Put contact info in your
profile, I get a surprising number of email contacts after my comments.

